# [SOLVED] TSST corp CD/DVDW TS-H653L



## JackMStadium (Apr 1, 2008)

HP Pavillion a6120n tower
Windows Vista Home 32 bit

I have tried to play a DVD movie on my computer with no luck. The disc icon will come and go and then the reader will stop trying to read the DVD disc. I cannot read the files with Explorer. When I try to open the DVD files, the DVD ejects. I have tried installing a multitude of DVD players and Codec decode files. The issue is with the disc itself which will play fine on my PS3. I am told the driver is current.

Can I try to replace my DVD reader with a 2013 model that might do a better job of playing troublesome DVD movie discs?

Thank you,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: TSST corp CD/DVDW TS-H653L*

What disc are you trying to read?
Will the disc play in another PC?
Newer models of DVD optical drives are no different than older models.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: TSST corp CD/DVDW TS-H653L*

Hi JackMStadium :wave:

If Win-Explorer can't see the files then it's not a software-related fault, i.e. codecs and players. It appears to be a common but unpredictable snag with older DVD-drives, I have some DVDs that play fine on my TV's (newish) DVD-player but not on my PC's (older) optical-drive. 

Conversely, I also have some discs that work fine on my PC but not on my DVD-player!







- There's a fair chance that replacing your PC's optical-drive with a new one will cure the fault, but you might then find some other DVDs that won't work with it, sad to say it's down to 'pot-luck' :sigh:

The only place the 'fault' can be pinned to is the DVD itself, they're mass-produced (both in the manufacture and the 'burning') and, despite the quality-control, some 'bad' ones do get through.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: TSST corp CD/DVDW TS-H653L*

This laptop of mine has decided it no longer wants to read from recently burned Verbatim disks even though they were burned on this machine, but work perfectly on an older laptop.

The disk player and software have been checked out and given the all clear - just glad that it can still read the OEM Recovery disks that I'd created earlier and those of another brand.


----------



## JackMStadium (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: TSST corp CD/DVDW TS-H653L*

I have determined that the issue rests with the DVD medium disc itself. It was made with some type of low level read safeguard enabling the disc to be read by a typical DVD reader for the house but not a computer desk top or laptop. I think it is the way the disc sectors are written, or something like that. Otherwise my HP desktop DVD drive works fine, so I will not sweat it. Thank you for the responses.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: TSST corp CD/DVDW TS-H653L*

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

